# Studying on Bridging Visa A?



## Francy

Hey,

does anyone know whether I can study on a Bridging Visa A?
I'm waiting for my de facto to be approved.

I read that I could study up to three months on a Bridging Visa and I strongly hope that I will have my de facto visa by then. (lodged it in January)

At immigration I was told that I could apply for a student visa in addition to my de facto visa. I said I didn't think that was possible but he said many people do that!?!?? All I'd need would be the money for another application.
An immigration lawyer then told me that this is not true. In other forums I read on Bridging Visa A are unlimited study rights. Here: Study restrictions on bridging visa A? - PomsInOz Forum

Cheers


----------



## CherryRed

I cant advise you on studying at University but you should be able to study at TAFE NSW on a Bridging visa. Private colleges may have different rules, but you would be classed as a temporary Visa holder and pay only slightly higher fees than PR/Citizens. I would contact your local TAFE college and ask to speak to the temporary Visa Officer to get exact details. Outside of NSW I cant advise.

Good luck.


----------

